# Like any obscure music?



## Brem (Jun 29, 2011)

As in music you wouldn't normally listen to? I get into a lot of different types of music, varying from pop music all the way to Black Metal. Some of the music I listen to doesn't even sound like music.

Anyways I wouldn't really call this obscure, but it's different, and I like different.

One album that comes to mind is Souvenirs D'un Autre Monde by Alcest. A one man band who originally started doing black metal. This album, isn't even close to that. It's shoegaze mixed with some dream pop for good measure. Here's my favorite song:






Every time I listen to this album I feel happy. It brings a sense of relief over me every single time. It's like a dream!

But yeah, feel free to post some of the music you find obscure, awesome, wonderful, etc.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Confession time.
As much as guitar is my preferred instrument of riffage, I am a total sucker for accordions! This is one of my favorites:


----------



## William F (Jul 31, 2011)

http://youtu.be/yAFbYN_8e7g


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

I like classical.  I guess that counts as obscure.  Or maybe just obsolete.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

As it happens, just last night, I rambled on at length here about an album that is obscure with the exception of one song.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,77894.0.html

Here's is one and only music video, done about a famous Colorado cannibal years after the song was originally recorded.






Probably the first time I've seen a person "cooking" in a pot outside a Bugs Bunny cartoon!


----------



## JChris (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm pretty eclectic when it comes to music, but I gravitate to pop sounds in distorted/deconstructed forms which you can only find in indie pop.

The most obscure thing I listen to is Medicine-- an old LA based shoegaze rock band from the 90's. Their song Time Baby II (there's also a I and III) sounds like caged crows playing guitars with a violin's bow. I recommend earphones. It's beautiful.






This below is a link to a cover of Prince's 1999, a funky dance anthem that's been broken and reconstructed into a bizarrely hip funeral procession on Christmas Day. It's by a one man band called Dump. Different sound, same concept.





I've seen that accordion guy clip before. He's awesome. I've never heard of Alcest, but I like the song. Definitely dreamy.


----------



## Brem (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm really getting into that C.W. Mcall song you posted, pretty catchy. Medicine remind me a lot of My Bloody Valentine, so I'll check more of their music out. 

Oh, does anyone here listen to 8-bit/chiptune music? If you have no idea what it is, I'll explain it. It's music done with a Nintendo, Gameboy, etc. Pretty interesting stuff. 8bitpeoples are the top label for the type of music. They offer all the music on their site for free too, so that's awesome! I downloaded every single album off the site. haha! I love my chiptunes.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Two virtuosos who are not afraid to blend styles and genres:


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Love Don Ellis! Blowin' a horn through a ring modulator, who'da thunk?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

hamerfan said:


> Love Don Ellis! Blowin' a horn through a ring modulator, who'da thunk?


You have great taste.  I love the non-traditional time signatures he used a lot, too, such as "Great Divide" in 13/8.


----------



## Steve Silkin (Sep 15, 2010)

Brem, I'd like you to meet Harry Partch.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Not only good tunes, but incredible animation






HD DVD is impressive


----------



## Sporadic (May 1, 2009)

One-man bands  All of these need to be listened to with headphones.

Kashiwa Daisuke






Big Black Delta

http://www.vimeo.com/13565558



Brem said:


> Souvenirs D'un Autre Monde by Alcest. A one man band who originally started doing black metal. This album, isn't even close to that. It's shoegaze mixed with some dream pop for good measure.


Reminds me of Ólafur Arnalds.

Started out as a drummer for hardcore/metal bands.

Did things like this as a solo artist.


----------



## Patrick Skelton (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm really into an Ohio band called Over the Rhine.  Anyone heard of them?


----------



## _Sheila_ (Jan 4, 2011)

Not really obscure -- but I love music from the Andes.

I also love Irish folk music.

Sheila


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

One of my all-time favorite singers is a guy named Peter Himmelan, and most people give me a blank stare when I say his name.  I also like this group called the Silos that almost no one has heard of.


----------



## John Dorian (Jul 23, 2011)

You should check out "Me First and the Gimme Gimme's" on youtube. They don't have any original songs, but what they do is re-imagine classic songs like I believe I can fly, somewhere over the rainbow, and even phantom of the opera, speed up the tempo, and throw in some punk styling and vocals. It's completely awesome


----------



## VKScott (Apr 14, 2011)

Brem said:


> As in music you wouldn't normally listen to?


Hmm... Most of the music I listen to _is_ obscure (in that not many people have heard of it), so it is what I _normally_ listen to...

I'll just throw some names out there and see if any stick: John Zorn, Minutemen, Slint, Rudimentary Peni, Melt-Banana, Mike Patton (Mr. Bungle, Fantomas), Generation of Vipers, Organz...

Gosh, I should stop before I just list every band in my collection.


----------



## JChris (Jul 18, 2011)

Brem said:


> Oh, does anyone here listen to 8-bit/chiptune music? If you have no idea what it is, I'll explain it. It's music done with a Nintendo, Gameboy, etc. Pretty interesting stuff. 8bitpeoples are the top label for the type of music. They offer all the music on their site for free too, so that's awesome! I downloaded every single album off the site. haha! I love my chiptunes.


I know Beck released an EP with 8-bit tracks. There's a remix of Que Onde Guero with a sample from Zelda. Have you heard of Hyadain? He put lyrics to remixed version of Mega Man nintendo tracks. I saw his videos on youtube. Trippy stuff.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

John Dorian said:


> You should check out "Me First and the Gimme Gimme's" on youtube. They don't have any original songs, but what they do is re-imagine classic songs like I believe I can fly, somewhere over the rainbow, and even phantom of the opera, speed up the tempo, and throw in some punk styling and vocals. It's completely awesome


Thanks for this! I've never heard of them (guess I live under a rock), but their version od Will You Still Love Me Tomorrow" is killer. 
BTW, this thread is great!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

A couple more selections from my rather eclectic library (if not the actual versions I have on CD):


----------



## lazyjayn (May 18, 2011)

And I thought I was doing good with Apocalyptica... You guys totally out-obscure me.

Hmmm... What did I do with my iPod, anyway, it's been a while since I listened to hot, head-banging cellists....


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

YOU have great taste, NogDog!
Richard Thompson kills. From way back with Fairport Convention even.
One of my newer guitar heroes is Derek Trucks:






Such economy of playing. Wow....


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

NogDog posts Bela Fleck. I gotta respond with Victor Wooten. Amazing Grace on bass. With harmonics.:


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

hamerfan said:


> ...
> One of my newer guitar heroes is Derek Trucks:
> ...
> Such economy of playing. Wow....


Wow...I was about halfway through that video before I realized he was using a slide -- which explained some of the sound, but made the melodic speed and flexibility even more impressive.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Last one, I promise (at least for now) 
Not obscure at all, at least not the performer. But this version of the song he does:


----------



## MGalloway (Jun 21, 2011)

NapCat said:


> Not only good tunes, but incredible animation


The Animusic DVDs are amazing. I hope they finish Animusic 3 sometime soon.

This guy isn't really obscure...but I'll mention him anyway. This song, for instance features nothing but bass guitars and a set of drums (I think he uses a piccolo bass on some of the songs on the "Metal" album):


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

I suffer nostalgia fits that drag me back to the 90's where I listen to a range of beats like PWEI (Pop Will Eat Itself).


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Colin Taber said:


> I suffer nostalgia fits that drag me back to the 90's where I listen to a range of beats like PWEI (Pop Will Eat Itself).


You only go back to the 90's for nostalgia? Thanks for making me feel old.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I love this funny gospel band called The Chigger Hill Boys and Terri... I have this album which is great...


Had no ideal what they looked like till I just did a youtube search.. not what I imagined...  but so good!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Probably my favorite piece by one of my favorite obscure bands (well, maybe not obscure to us trumpet players  ):


----------



## Sporadic (May 1, 2009)

Colin Taber said:


> I suffer nostalgia fits that drag me back to the 90's where I listen to a range of beats like PWEI (Pop Will Eat Itself).


Kind of crazy to think that both of these people have moved on to movie soundtracks (and that one of them won an Oscar for it)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKk-_T8xPdM&t=1m7s

-------

On the rock front, not enough people have heard of Radio Moscow


----------



## Christopher Bunn (Oct 26, 2010)

Blackfield, by Blackfield. I think this guy is one of the Porcupine Tree people.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Probably the greatest rock band you've never heard of. I give you Supersuckers:


----------



## Brem (Jun 29, 2011)

Sporadic said:


> One-man bands  All of these need to be listened to with headphones.
> 
> Kashiwa Daisuke
> 
> ...


I'm for sure checking these bands out. I love listening to somber music and just reflecting on things. I know that may sound weird and all, but it's actually quite nice. Loving Olafur Arnalds a lot.


----------



## PatrickWalts (Jul 22, 2011)

Yes, but the internet has taken all the fun out of being a music snob.  I used think I was all cool paying ridiculous prices for demos and bootlegs in the '90s, and now they're readily available online. lol


----------



## rayhensley (Apr 16, 2011)

G. Santaolalla is pretty good =)


----------



## KathyGleason (May 5, 2011)

I don't know if this counts as obscure, my problem is that I usually discover bands that have once been really popular, but about ten or twenty years too late. My current obsession is Buffalo Tom, which as far as I can tell, no one else has listened to since like 1996 or so. But I think they're amazing.


----------



## bookie (Apr 3, 2010)

Well, *I* don't consider either of these 'obscure' but some might: mad for DCI: drum corps!!! and, obscure or different if only for their name and stage 'outfits': Here Come the Mummies.


----------



## par2323 (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm absolutely bonkers for choral music--particularly choral groups that can do amazing vocal pyrotechnics.  Loved BBC's "The Choir" and that US choir competition show (can't remember its name).  I don't really care what kind of music they sing--classical or pop--as long as they do it as a group.

Patricia


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Geemont said:


> I like classical. I guess that counts as obscure. Or maybe just obsolete.


Same here. I particularly like to listen to classical guitar pieces.

Mike


----------



## Brem (Jun 29, 2011)

Christopher Bunn said:


> Blackfield, by Blackfield. I think this guy is one of the Porcupine Tree people.


Yeah Steven Wilson of Porcupine Tree. I heard a few Blackfield songs a while back and liked them. Sadly I can't seem to get into porcupine tree anymore.


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm a fan of Syd Barrett's solo work. That's pretty obscure.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Doug DePew said:


> I'm a fan of Syd Barrett's solo work. That's pretty obscure.


Yeah, I'd say that's even more obscure than his work with the very early Pink Floyd -- he's probably better known now as the subject of "Shine on You Crazy Diamond" than as their original lead singer.


----------



## Brem (Jun 29, 2011)

Syd Barrett was fantastic. I really need to listen to his solo work, I've only heard a few of his solo songs, and from what I heard they were pretty decent.

One band I find obscure is Cocteau Twins. Someone suggested I listen to their music a while back. When I first listened I really couldn't get into their music. Well I rediscovered them out of no where and couldn't stop listening to them.

Here's one of my favorite songs by them:


----------



## PatrickWalts (Jul 22, 2011)

Brem said:


> As in music you wouldn't normally listen to? I get into a lot of different types of music, varying from pop music all the way to Black Metal. Some of the music I listen to doesn't even sound like music.
> 
> Anyways I wouldn't really call this obscure, but it's different, and I like different.
> 
> ...


That Alcest song kind of reminds me of the solo stuff Ihsahn from Emperor is doing right now. Quite a departure from his earlier work.




Emperor's my favorite black metal band, and I know that chapter in Ihsahn and Samoth's life is closed, but they're both still doing brilliant stuff in their various other projects. I think the reason why Emperor was so good, anyway, was that they weren't one-dimensional. I remember reading an interview with them, talking about their influences, and they mentioned stuff like the Cure's "Pornography" album.


----------



## PatrickWalts (Jul 22, 2011)

Now here's a fairly obscure band that should have been way bigger.


----------



## Brem (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm really liking that Ihsahn. Some people have recommended Emperor to me, so I might check them out as well.

Also, Amesoeurs is pretty similar to Alcest. Well Niege of Alcest is part of it. It's a bit more darker than Alcest, but still pretty good.


----------



## Steve Silkin (Sep 15, 2010)

par2323 said:


> I'm absolutely bonkers for choral music
> Patricia


... hey have you heard scala? i love them.


----------



## hakimast (Jul 23, 2011)

My favorite song is Al Jolson's "Brother Can You Spare a Dime?"


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

This is not obscure (from Bach Goldberg Variations), but I love Chris Thile's instrumental solos and duets, particularly his album Not All Who Wander Are Lost and duets with Mike Marshall, Into the Cauldron.

This youtube video has 1:25 of intro talk (too much for me and the slider isn't working for me to move it forward):


----------



## PatrickWalts (Jul 22, 2011)

Brem said:


> I'm really liking that Ihsahn. Some people have recommended Emperor to me, so I might check them out as well.


If you've got any interest in black metal, Emperor is definitely a must.


----------

